# Ipod Questions?



## tbsk8er04 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tommorow i'm finally get a 30 Gb. Video Ipod. i'm wondering what the best software is to convert avi videos to ipod formated videos and the same with pictures. Also, with Itunes can you transfer music you've already had to that program once you install it? Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tbsk8er04 said:


> Also, with Itunes can you transfer music you've already had to that program once you install it? Thanks


Yes.


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

spend the extra $100 and get the 80 Gb Ipod. WOW what a rush :up: :up: :up:


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

you could try the free program isquint or pay USD20 ( i think) for visualhub. both of these programs convert video to ipod compatible video format.


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

if you have quicktime pro that works really well. If you want to get DVD's on your ipod use handbrake and then change the file you created with handbrake to ipod format using quicktime pro


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Other good utilities to have onboard if you have an iPod are:

Senuti (iTunes spelt backwards),

or

YamiPod.

Both allow you to transfer stuff from your iPod to your Mac without the need for iTunes to be running.


----------



## nazy (Oct 9, 2007)

is there any way i can transfer songs from one ipod to another?


----------



## nyclinday (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi

I'd like to know if there is a way to burn a Japanese movie DVD onto Ipod and make it:
1. Region Free so it can play on Ipod
2. Watch w/subtitles in English

I don't own an Ipod but would like to buy one for this reason. If it's not possible then I will not buy an Ipod.

Thank you
Linday


----------



## redsuspiria (Oct 26, 2007)

hello, woundering if anyone knew if this is right or not, my music folder on my pc is 35gb where as even though all the music from that folder is on itunes it only registers as 29gb on itunes, is there some type of compression going on there?


----------

